
Show HN: Sslnotify.me, a free serverless opensource SSL cert monitoring service - alexfortin
https://alexanderfortin.tumblr.com/post/159003883536/sslnotifyme-yet-another-opensource-serverless
======
alexfortin
Hello, I've posted about my experiment here not because I think is
particularly cool nor useful, but because I'd love to have some feedback from
everybody interested in FaaS/Serverless, especially from who has some real
experience building solutions with FaaS and willing to share his/her insights.
Thanks for your time

